# Lease end question - repair minor damage?



## jkjjpc (Sep 6, 2005)

My 528i lease is up in mid March. I have a bit of minor damage on the passenger side-view mirror. The black plastic trim ring that goes around the outside of the mirror is broken and a small piece is missing (so the trim ring needs to be replaced) and there is a small paint scratch on the side of the mirror assembly. I took it to a local body shop that I have used before for an estimate. They quoted $180, but the main hassle is that it will take them at least a day to do the work and I will have to rent a car for that day. I will be returning the car in otherwise excellent condition (at least I hope it will still be in excellent condition in 2 months) with about 14K miles (20K lease contract) and I am a multiple time BMWFS customer. I will also be either buying or leasing a 2010 335i sedan that is on order through BMWFS. I've seen some references here to courtesy waivers of minor repair charges for low-mileage lease returns and loyal BMWFS customers. 

So, should I get the damage repaired (a hassle of getting a rental car for a day or two while the repair takes place) or take my chances the BMW will not charge me for the damage or will only charge me the $180 that it would cost me to repair the damage?

I asked the sales manager at the dealership, but he seemed to give me a standard answer of "get it fixed". The damage is so minor that an inspector might not even notice it.

John


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

My lease expires in April and I have a couple of scratches on my rear bumper from parking too close to the garage door. :slap: 

They are almost vertical scratches about 2-3 inches each and I'm going to take my chances and leave it as is; otherwise, the car is in excellent condition and way below on miles.


----------



## BMWJockey (Feb 5, 2009)

BMWFS sends a lease end package about 90 days prior to your lease end which outlines what they do charge for, how much they charge for it, which also includes a lease-end "toolkit" - a clear disc marked to use to measure dings and scratches. This is also outlined online HERE

Don't want to rub folks the wrong way, but:
I'm not sure why it isn't clear to people that when you LEASE a car, you're driving _SOMEONE ELSE'S CAR_. I understand how earning your repeat business is important; but would YOU want to repeat letting someone drive _your_ car if they brought it back damaged- expecting YOU to handle repair/reconditioning costs and hassles? How about it if they did so repeatedly?

Fix it. If you notice it, figure an inspector will. In almost every case (tires being a possible exception as pointed out earlier), you'll save $$ and hassle.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Because you're way under on the mileage I would bet that you will not be charged.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Have you talked to your client advisor about potential lease end charges (pre lease end inspection)?


----------



## jkjjpc (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I have received the end of lease package from BMW and the damage to the mirror assembly is smaller than the circles they use for dings to the body work, but the circles are designed for dings, not broken plastic pieces. That said, the size of the dings that are not charged lead me to think that the repair cost for some of the dings would be greater than the repair cost for my damage.

I will have a pre-lease end inspection when it gets closer to the time to turn the car in and see what they say. If they say it needs to be fixed, I can consider what they will charge me if I don't do it versus what it would cost me to have it fixed (factoring in the cost of a rental car and the hassles invovled) and make a decision on which way to go.

John


----------



## k2chad (May 13, 2008)

When I turned my 328 in initially they told me I would need the bumper repainted for $400. Pretty dinged up from city parking. There were also several scratches on the side that were pretty big. Prelease guy didn't notice them. Turned the car in, BMW ate everything. No bill! That's why I love leasing! If I had sold the car a buyer would have taken more than $400 off, or at least I would have...


----------



## jmp (May 29, 2005)

When I turned in my leased '06 530XIT my bumper had deep scratches (primer exposed) from hitting the side stucco of my garage. Since I was about 5K under my alloted mileage the lease manager calculated the damage and my credits for unused mileage and it came to a wash. You can receive credit for unused mileage towards any repairs required to your leased car.


----------



## sheikh36 (Mar 19, 2007)

Im 10 k under my mileage and am turning the car in....what type of credit can I ask for ...I had an inspection and all i need is a tire which would cost 250


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

From what I recall, credits are on a sliding scale from $150 to $400 for being 10% to 25% under your contract miles. For instance you have a 36 month/10K annual miles lease and are alotted 30K miles and you bring it back with 22K miles, you would qualify for up to $400 of lease end damages (being under 22,500 miles to benefit from the full $400 in this example).

I'm pretty sure on the following 2 guidelines, it's the smaller ones that I don't remember at ths time:

$400 credit for 25% or more under mileage
$350 credit for 20% to 24.99% under mileage

Very important to understand and be aware that this is a LOYALTY program. If you are NOT getting another vehicle thru BMW FS, you DON'T get credited!


----------



## k2chad (May 13, 2008)

For what it's worth I was over miles by 100, they didn't charge me, and I was not buying or leasing a BMW. I actually bought a Subaru. I will buy/lease a BMW in the near future though and being a little lenient earned my future business. Waiting for the X1 or new X3 release, see how the 3 series refresh goes.


----------



## bcayot (Dec 31, 2006)

jkjjpc said:


> My 528i lease is up in mid March. I have a bit of minor damage on the passenger side-view mirror. The black plastic trim ring that goes around the outside of the mirror is broken and a small piece is missing (so the trim ring needs to be replaced) and there is a small paint scratch on the side of the mirror assembly.


I had the exact same problem on my 5 series that I just turned in after a 3-year lease. The dealer didn't charge me for it. May have helped that I was leasing another from them. Hopefully I won't hear anything more of it. I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## sheikh36 (Mar 19, 2007)

Im under 10,000 on a 45 k lease...so I guess it will be 400...Im getting a new 4.8 and just need one tire for 3.0 im turning in which will be 250.... so I guess I shouldnt expect a bill??
I did get a courtesey inspection and the tire was all they came up with....


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

sheikh36 said:


> Im under 10,000 on a 45 k lease...so I guess it will be 400...Im getting a new 4.8 and just need one tire for 3.0 im turning in which will be 250.... so I guess I shouldnt expect a bill??
> I did get a courtesey inspection and the tire was all they came up with....


Correct, the charge(s) show(s) up on the dealer self inspection but, is automatically credited as soon as your new account is setup by BMW FS.


----------

